# Dedication has Faultered!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

What does dedication mean to you in terms of cooking? Thoughts?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I ask my students the same question... on the same day that I ask them to define "Honor."
I usually get blank stares! One student answered, however, "it is when you stand-up when an older person walks in the room." So, we adopted that policy.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Hmm... I missed this earlier. Dedication? Well, I've noticed that I'm quite out of the mainstream, perhaps meaning a type of dedication. I have to buy a wedding present for someone who will be starting a new home with her husband. Neither have lived alone before. I asked for hints from the bride's mum who responded with a ... well, what's your favorite kitchen item. I told her and there was a stunned silence. "Well, I don't think they're going to go that far, " she said.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think dedication is an unforced action or thought.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Dedication with cooking? Every thought is food or cooking technique related. Let me elaborate: Few years back the landlord re-painted our garage door bright white, and within a few weeks it was tagged with graffiti. Landlord paints it again, when the paint dries I grab this vile sample of butter flavoured margerine, rub it all over the door, and start throwing flour that I collected from under the dough sheeter onto the smeared door. If this technique prevents cakes from sticking to pans, it'll prevent paint from sticking to the garge door....

Dedication means spare time is spent reading and researching on food and cooking related items, checking out stores that sell commercial cooking eqpt, new products, produce, spices, specialty items.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Like that foodpump interesting.

Rgds Rook


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For me the concept of "dedication" doesn't change with any particular focus. It means the same to me no matter what: a total committment - in this case to the craft of cooking.

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi ya Jock, my interpretation of foodpumps statement was that I like the way he wrote what he did. I also agree with you on dedication and the total committment thing your right 100%.

Rgds Rook...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, I just reread Foodpump's story and I finally got it:smiles: Yeah, good one.

Jock


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dedication. The interpretation of the definition and not the definition itself is extremly subjective. 

Why you ask? Dedication does have an unwavering definition yet it is really nothing more than the effort or contribution to a common goal that any one person or group is realistically capable of investing in or contributing to. There are constantly changing variables both personal and professional that can make this contribution seem less than acceptable by another person or group. Many of these variables are hidden yet they do exist. 
I have learned over the years that as a manager I have to assess dedication on and individual basis. What I mean by this is that....

Look at this example. You have two people working for you. One person who is 20-30 years old, no family (wife/husband, kids), is capable of working all hours and shifts and is capable of relocating on a moments notice. The other is 30-40 years old, has a family (husband/wife, kids) a mortgage, is not capable of working all hours and shifts, or capable of relocating at a moments notice. Both are outstanding workers and make contributions to the common good of the operation. 

So...is one more dedicated that the other? 

There has been, for some time now, a bluring of the line that used to exist between dedication and obsession. Believe me when I say this that I have been on all sides of this topic. Sooner or later we as an industry are going to have to judge our employees and co-workers solely on that individual's capabilities and not against what you think is dedication or what someone else thinks or is capable of doing. 

Now with all that being said there is a flip-side and there is a point where the definition becomes non-subjective. Yet that is up to the leadership to decide and discuss with the individual or group to correct the situation. 

BTW Foodpumps story was really cool. Tha'll show them vandals


----------

